# Und mal wieder MYSQL



## KoelschMan (11. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
ich versuche ein Applet zu programmieren, das sich daten von einer Mysql DB holt. hab schon die unterschiedlichen foreneinträge gelesen, aber irgendwie haben die mich nicht weitergebracht.

Ich  habe mir den Treiber von MYSQL.org heruntergeladen, hab dann das JAR-File in jre/lib/ext  wie überall beschrieben hineinkopiert.

Was muss ich nun tun, damit mein Applet nicht mit den Fehler : "no suitable driver" meldet???


```
import java.net.*; 
import java.sql.*;


 public void sqlabfrage() {
   try { 
        String strSQLTreiber = "org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver"; 
        Class.forName(strSQLTreiber); 
       } 
   catch( Exception cnfe ) { 
        System.out.println("Treiber kann nicht geladen werden: "+cnfe.getMessage()); 
       } 
   try { 
        String strSQLConnection = "jdbc:mysql://192.168.0.2/cisco_db"; 
        Connection SQLconnection = DriverManager.getConnection(strSQLConnection, "root",""); 

        System.out.println("Datenbank-Verbindung wurde erfolgreich hergestellt"); 
        System.out.println();
```


Gruß
Olli
 :bahnhof:


----------



## Bleiglanz (11. Nov 2004)

das applet läuft am "client" - denk mal drüber nach, du musst den Treiber zum applet dazulegen (jar)!



> hab dann das JAR-File in jre/lib/ext wie überall beschrieben hineinkopiert.


alle diese Beschreibungen sind fehlerhaft.


----------



## Guest (11. Nov 2004)

hi,
un wie mache ich das  am besten???? bin neu in java....

ein kleines step for step how to wäre super


----------



## thE_29 (11. Nov 2004)

kompilierst du mit einer IDE oder mit java/javac in der shell?


----------



## babuschka (11. Nov 2004)

in eclipse geht das zb ganz einfach so:
"Projekt" => "Eigenschaften" => "Java-Erstellungspfad" => "Bibliotheken" => "JARs hinzufügen"

den mysql-treiber bekommst du auf der mysql-website, diesen musst du natürlich dann vorher ins projektverzeichnis kopieren...

so habs zumindest ich erfolgreich gemacht, vielleicht gibts auch andere/bessere möglichkeiten...


----------



## KoelschMan (12. Nov 2004)

HI,
ich arbeite mit Netbeans 3.6. Habe es bis dato noch nicht hinbekommen.
Also weiß ja jemand noch nen rat!! das Problem bremst mich ganz schön aus.

Danke schon mal für eure hilfe


Gruß
Koelschman


----------



## foobar (12. Nov 2004)

In Netbeans mußt du den Treiber mounten, um in der IDE darauf zugreifen zu können.


----------



## KoelschMan (12. Nov 2004)

Ist denn Netbeans so intelligent, daß es, wenn ich das Applet kompiliere, daß er das Applet so zusammenschraubt, daß ich das Applet auf einem beliebigen Rechner starten kann und es die DB Abfrage losschießt.

Gruß
Olli


----------



## foobar (12. Nov 2004)

> Ist denn Netbeans so intelligent, daß es, wenn ich das Applet kompiliere, daß er das Applet so zusammenschraubt, daß ich das Applet auf einem beliebigen Rechner starten kann und es die DB Abfrage losschießt.


Nein,  dafür mußt du entweder den Treiber in dein Jar hinzufügen und einen Eintrag im Manifest erzeugen mit dem Wert :

```
Class-Path: MySql.jar
```
oder du legst den Treiber in das selbe Verzeichnis in dem sich auch dein Jar befindet. Ich kann dir dazu nur http://ant.apache.org/ empfehlen, damit ist das erstellen von Jars ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## KoelschMan (12. Nov 2004)

Hi,
für das erstellen dieser manifest datei , gibt es da irgendwo ein HowTo für??
Gruß
Olli


----------

